# Shop upgrade



## deeferdog (Feb 13, 2019)

I recently extended my shed for the third time and took the opportunity to revamp some of the existing benches and shelves. Very pleased with the result and I took these photos to show that the place is not always in a mess. Cheers, Peter


----------



## DJP (Feb 13, 2019)

The only thing that I see missing is the duplication of hand tools. Mine are never single matching sets and there are always more than I want to hang on display. What do you do with your favourites? Is there another secret wall panel that folds out? 

It's good to see your fire extinguisher as I have two in my shop. Both are placed at the exits so that I can decide to return and fight the fire or raise the alarm and run.

Seriously, you can be proud of the work it takes to make things neat. I'm not there yet and when our son takes my machine shop to his property it will become his problem.


----------



## deeferdog (Feb 14, 2019)

Thanks DJP, I'm quite paranoid about fire. You might notice the water hose located just below the extinguisher, this is my preferred response to a blaze. Dry powder units make an unbelievable mess and I'm reluctant to use them unless the situation is serious or the fire is electrical. The power to the shed is killed on exiting as the main switch is located by the door. I bronze weld and silver braize in a Hebel  fire brick lined hearth and never arc weld in the shed. I know I'm a nervous Nellie but I work in the shed alone and I'm not as young as I used to be. I take the risk of fire seriously. Cheers, Peter


----------



## bazmak (Feb 14, 2019)

Very nice indeed thanks for sharing


----------



## DJP (Feb 14, 2019)

I went one step further in my shop for fire prevention as I do weld. I lined the entire shed (double garage) with barn tin. It's tough, easy to clean and fire proof. Chemicals that are combustible are stored at the opposite end of the shop from the welding area and the only recent project that I refused was a rusty fuel tank replacement on my old truck. I didn't want gasoline spilled in the shed when the truck was on a hoist. I ended up sending the truck to scrap just to avoid dealing with leaking fuel.

I share your concern and I too keep water handy for spot fires. Good plan.


----------



## Michel_Mike_Chaput (Feb 18, 2019)

Nice shop and well organised !


----------



## Kenny Broomfield (Feb 19, 2019)

What Is the black and white checkerboard material made of? Very nice shop.


----------



## deeferdog (Feb 19, 2019)

Thanks for the comments. Ken, the check surface is vinyl floor tiles from Bunnings, a local hardware chain. They are 300 x 300 and cost A$1.63 each. They 











 are made in Taiwan and I imagine they would be available in the US. I liked them because they are pre-glued and very easy to install and sure cover a lot of sins. They have been up for about a month so far and make cleaning up a whole lot easier. This time I kept the back of the workspace free of hanging tools etc. and this is a step forward, the last setup was just a crap trap. A couple of pics thjat may help. Cheers, Peter


----------



## Kenny Broomfield (Feb 21, 2019)

Thank you. That was my assumption but not 100%. Have you had any issues with hot chips melting it?


----------



## deeferdog (Feb 22, 2019)

Not yet, but I mainly machine with coolant running. I would expect that the tiles would be good for quite a few years, any badly damage  could be easily replaced. I suspect that they will probably outlast me. Cheers, Peter.


----------



## dethrow55 (Feb 22, 2019)

nice setup.


----------

